# Boyos from Sam and Sally, Nadia and Nibbles



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These guys are about 5 1/2 weeks old now. The satin boys are off of Sally and Sam, the others are off of a tri pairing between Nadia and Nibbles. I'm puzzling over the curly ones in this litter of tris, I thought curly meeces had curly whiskers.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Those angora ones are incredible! LOOK at that long beautiful fur! :shock:

I wish I lived near-by! I'm trying to work on Angora!
If you ever heard of a mouse train coming to the east, or if you plan on making a road trip to rodent fest or something, I'd love to get one of those kids!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Rhas... those longhaired are really rather good considering you don't purposely breed for it!!

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys/ I'm getting longhaired and curly babies quite a bit since I started using Nibbles as my main tricolor stud. I know the nice contrasty markings are in there somewhere, but I'm a bit unhappy over getting so many dull brown and beige babies. I still wonder about the whiskers on the curly long haired baby; He's probably heterozygous for some type of curly gene, do curly whiskers come with homozygous individuals? I've never been all that interested in breeding curly meeces, but after seeing some really nice ones here in the Forum, and the fact that I seem to be getting them whether I really want them or not, so I want to know what's going on. I am also curious about all the different names for curliness. Are they different genes, or different modifiers, or what?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your curls look like Angora heterozygous rex.

There must be a very recessive form of rex in your lines somewhere.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ho-kay. I need to sip on over to Finnmouse to see if there's more info there...

The really, really long haired mousies won't look quite as lush when it gets full grown, unfortunately. Angora is so nice and siky, though, I don't care!

Astrex, rex, caracul...it's still a puzzle to me. Is Astrex dom and Rex rec?

I'm doing a Forum search, as I'm sure this has been discussed more than once...


----------

